# New breeders.... Chaco Golden Knees



## ChrisNCT (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, now that my male matured I can expect to breed them very soon! I love the G. auerostriata "Chaco Golden Knee"!    

Male






Female


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Arachno_Shack (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool!

I have my MM coming back from loan this week. If your big boy has some performance issues, let me know...my Chaco is a STUD!!! 


HeHe..... 



Tim


----------



## smof (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice. Chaco's are awesome spiders


----------



## Aarantula (Feb 4, 2008)

*How big until ready for breeding?*

Oh wow that's great! The colors on yours are vibrant! I can't wait to breed my girl but I do have one question since I've never breed this species before... 

I do know that the females can get farily large so how large should the females be at a minimum before attempting to breed them??? :?


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 4, 2008)

i only have one little chaco sling left... i always end up with males and send them away. 

i really should just break down and get a girl :wall:


----------



## SNAFU (Feb 4, 2008)

Stunning! Let me get my sunglasses. I can't wait until my little 1.5" sling puts on that size and those colors!


----------



## bliss (Feb 4, 2008)

Aarantula said:


> I do know that the females can get farily large so how large should the females be at a minimum before attempting to breed them??? :?



  from my own personal experience, i've bred grammostola sp. (multiple rosies, sp north, aureo, etc)  at *4" *.     i've heard of people attempting 3.5", but that's a little small imo.  i would never attempt anything under 4".      the only thing is, there is info that suggests that the smaller the female is, the smaller her eggsac will be..  i don't know if that is true, that's just what i've heard.   then again i've heard a smaller mature female can produce just as many as a HUGE mature female...   so im still unsure.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1083707#post1083707
  the female there is 6"+


   i wish you well, chris!  good luck!


   -dan-


----------

